# اسطوانة تعليم فيديو بالصوت والصورة لبرنامج التصميم العالمي (( prokon )) اعداد مهندس / أيمن قنديل



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (26 فبراير 2010)

اخواني الاعزاء السلام عليكم​ 
لقد جهزت لكم دورة شاملة في التصميم باستخدام برنامج التصميم العالمي بروكن prokon هذا البرنامج الذي ذاع صيته مؤخرا وتنافست علي اقتنائه اعظم المكاتب الهندسية نظرا لسهولة التصميم به مع امكانية عرض النتائج بافضل صورة​ 




​ 
اما عن مميزات البرنامج​ 


​ 


لذا كان لزاما علي ان استعين بالله واهدي اخواني تلك الهدية التي اتمني ان تنال ارضاؤكم​ 

رابط البرنامج مع الكراك​ 
http://www.prokon.com/win/cd.zip​ 
رابط الكراك​ 

http://www.4shared.com/file/230220066/fcad7fad/_online.html​ 

والان مع الاسطوانة التعليمية​ 

الدرس الاول : isolated_footing ​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/230066264/8c0492f8/1-isolated_footing.html​ 
الدرس الثاني : combined_footing​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/230066251/d74335b4/2-combined_footing.html​ 
الدرس الثالث : slab_design​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/230066239/8fc21a00/3-slab_design.html​ 
الدرس الرابع : section_design​ 

http://www.4shared.com/file/230066234/f17366bd/4-section_design.html​ 
الدرس الخامس : design_of_short_axial_column​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/230065618/df4f4f26/5-design_of_short_axial_column.html​ 
الدرس السادس : design_of_all_types_of_colum​ 

http://www.4shared.com/file/230065611/a693f782/6-design_of_all_types_of_colum.html

الدرس السابع : design of prestressed concrete beam

http://www.4shared.com/file/230322924/184bfb24/7-design_of_prestressed_concre.html
​ 
الدرس الثامن : design_of_cantliver_retainig​ 

http://www.4shared.com/file/230065562/729d8ea6/8-design_of_cantliver_retainig.html​ 

الدرس التاسع : design_of_rc_wall​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/230065493/83c0c8c8/9-design_of_rc_wall.html​ 

الدرس العاشر : design_of_pile_foundation​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/230065533/78ed4a75/10-design_of_pile_foundation.html​ 

الدرس الحادي عشر : design_of_pile_cap​ 

http://www.4shared.com/file/230065485/73b85cbc/11-design_of_pile_cap.html​ 

رابط ملف البوربوينت ​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/230065484/4bf6c2a/___online.html​ 




واخيرا اسالكم صالح الدعاء ​ 
م / أيمن قنديل​


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (26 فبراير 2010)

اسالكم صالح الدعاء


----------



## ابوحباجا (26 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا و جعله في ميزان حسناتك باذن الله


----------



## life for rent (26 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خيييييييييير


----------



## عصام صايغ (26 فبراير 2010)

اللهم اغفر له وارحمه وارزقه النعم من حيث يحتسب ولا يحتسب ونسألك اللهم الا تحرمنا من عطائه اللهم اامين
شكرا كثيرا ياهندسة انت في تقييمي من افضل اعضاء هذا المنتدي ان لم تكن افضلهم اعانك الله علي هذا العطاء المتدفق


----------



## سنا الإسلام (26 فبراير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك

الموضوع مثبت بعض الوقت


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (26 فبراير 2010)

والله مش عارف اشكرك ازاي اخي ايمن
جزاك الله كل خير ورزقك ما تتمني وادخلك الفردوس الاعلي


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (26 فبراير 2010)

الدرس السابع : design of prestressed concrete beam

http://www.4shared.com/file/230322924/184bfb24/7-design_of_prestressed_concre.html

​


----------



## سنا الإسلام (26 فبراير 2010)

مهندس/أيمن قنديل قال:


> الدرس السابع : Design of prestressed concrete beam
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/file/230322924/184bfb24/7-design_of_prestressed_concre.html
> 
> ​



تمت الاضافة
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## رمزي2009 (26 فبراير 2010)

كلمة شكرا قيلة علي المجهود الطيب بارك الله فيك وجعلة في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## مهندس تحسونة (26 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير وجعلة فى ميزان حسناتك ولكن لو سمحتلى لى ملاحظة اين تصميم الكمرات والتى اعتقد ان البرنامج اهم شى فية تصميم الكمرات :14:


----------



## أبوعمر العمراني (26 فبراير 2010)

عوداً حميداً
والله من فترة قلت في نفسي وأنا أتابع المنتدى يومياً غريبة المهندس أيمن اختفى من فترة عسى يكون المانع خير وأكيد يجهز لنا مفاجأة ورائعة من الروائع وفعلاً ما شاء الله بارك الله ثلاث أسطوانات كاملة لتعليم ثلاث برامج مهمة جدا
فجزاك الله خيراً وبارك في وقتك وجهدك وعلمك وعملك وشفى الله والديك
ووفقك لما تحب وترضى وياريت تكمل لنا دروس هندسة الزلازل وتصميم المنشأت لمقاومة الزلازل ودروس ديناميكية المنشآت والزلازل لأننا نعاني شح منها إضافة لو بقي أمثلة للمقارنة بين البرامج الإنشائية
 وإلى الأمام لخدمة إخوانك وأمتك
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أخوك ومحبك في الرحمن
أبوعمر العمراني
م.عبدالرحمن


----------



## محمد كمال عبدالله (26 فبراير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا لكم ونتمنى المزيد منكم


----------



## olma (26 فبراير 2010)

شكرا للمهندس القدير أيمن وأضم صوتي للاخ أبو عمر العمراني بعدم التأخر علينا بمتابعة دروس الزلازل والتحليل الديناميكي مع الدعاء بالجزاء الأوفى إن شاء الله .


----------



## life for rent (26 فبراير 2010)

اين حوائط القص؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
دى اهم حاجة دى ياباشمهندس 
وطبعا جزاك الله كل خير على المجهود الممتااااز


----------



## united 99 (26 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## hassananas (27 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## مشعلكو (27 فبراير 2010)

شكرا لمجهودك ونسال الله ان يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## العبد الفقير (27 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خير

لكن برنامج البروكون لا أستطيع تثبيته بالجهاز ولا أعرف السبب


----------



## م.إسلام (27 فبراير 2010)

أشكرك بعمق يا دكتور أيمن و لكن لي تعليق بسيط , بعض النقاط الهامه تحتاج منك توضيح مثل الإحتكاك بين القاعده و التربه , حضرتك قلت إنو 0.4 في مثالنا ده ,, طيب ليه ؟؟ و إيه هو الإحتكاك ده و جه منين ؟؟ و لي طلب بسيط قد طلبته منك في مشاركة الزلازل و هو رفع المصادر التي استقيت منها الشرح , اسف على الإطاله , و أرجو الرد


----------



## username (27 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خير يابش مهندس...بس البرنامج مو راضي يتسطب عاى الجهاز:4:..مع العلم ان نظام التشغيل عندي فيستاا32 ارجو الافادة .:11:.ولك جزيل الشكر..


----------



## شادي يس (27 فبراير 2010)

مشكوررررررررر جداً
جداً
جداً


----------



## م.طاهر (27 فبراير 2010)

تسلم يااخي لان معلوماتك تفيد الكل في المنتدى


----------



## majdiotoom (28 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## خالد محمد كمال (28 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك ولكن هل يمكن تصميم البلاطات الهوردي بهذا البرنامج واذا كان ممكن فكيف ؟؟؟ جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## غيث عبدوني (28 فبراير 2010)

مشكور جدا 
مابتتخيل الفائدة اللي حصلنا عليها بسببك


----------



## محمد 977 (28 فبراير 2010)

*مشكوووووووووووووووووور و تسلم الأيادي*

مشكوووووووووووووووووور و تسلم الأيادي 
مشكوووووووووووووور من صميم القلب 
الف الف الف شكر


----------



## dadooo (28 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم :
في البداية أسف جدا جدا على اختيار هذا المكان للموضوع ولكن لايسمح لي بغيره . والله أنا بدي اطلب منكم مساعدة عاجلة جدا وضرورية ولن أنساكم أبدا من الدعاء .
أنا مختص في اللغة الانكليزية والمحاسبة ولدي مؤهلات كثيرة جعلت مدير شركة في رومانيا يجعلني كبير المشرفين على مشاريع بناء لديه لبيوت جاهزة أو مايسمى بيوت مسبقة الصنع . الشخص هو موثوق جدا .
في البداية قال لي بأني مهمتي الاساسية هي التعامل مع مديري الشركات الأخرى وعقد الصفقات باسمه ولكن طلب مني طلب أزعجني جدا لأنه خارج اختصاصي وليس لي به أي خبرى :
قال لي بأنه من الضروري أن تكون لي خبرة بهذه الأمور لأجل عمل مايسمى بال ( الكبسة ) باللغة العامة السورية , يعني زيارة مفاجئة بدون إعلام أحد لتفقد أين وصل العمل :

1. القدرة على قراءة أي مخطط لبناء معين يعني القدرة على قراءة المخططات وليس لي أي شأن برسمها أو التعديل عليهاهذا ليس مطلوب مني , المطلوب فقط القدرة على قرائتها ( أعتقد ذكر دورة مساحة أو شيء من هذا القبيل ).
2.معرفة بكيفية تركيب البيوت الجاهزة أو البيوت المسبقة الصنع يعني كيف تتم العملية من أولها لأخرها ومايتخلله من كل العمليات من حفر وصب باطون وماشابه حتى النهاية .كل شيء عن البيوت مسبقة الصنع وتركيبها لمعلافة أين وصل العمل وكم متبقي حتى النهاية .
3.تقوية باللغة الرومانية وهذه أستطيع القيام بها وحدي ولكن لو يوجد أي اقتراح بتشرف بسماعه .
4. معرفة بالمصطلحات الهندسية باللغة الانكليزية .

إخواني الكرام صراحة أنا ليس لدي أي خبرة بهذه الامور وليس لي أحد أسئله للأسف . يعني أنا درست محاسبة ولغة إنكليزية والكثير من دورات الحاسوب ولكن لا توجد أي معرفة بالهندسة حتى الشهادة لدي أدبي وليست علمي .

الرجاء ثم الرجاء المساعدة لأن هذه الفرصة للعمل لن تأتي مرة أخرى أخر موعد للسفر هو الشهر السادس من هذا العام ويجب أن أكتسب الخبرة خلال هذه الفترة
. أسف جدا مرة أخرى على وضع الطلب هنا .


----------



## محمد دهشورى (28 فبراير 2010)

مشكور جدا يا بشمهندس ايمن وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ايس فنتورا (28 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء 

ممكن اخي ترفقع الدروس على موقع ميديا فاير ؟


----------



## abu_nazar (28 فبراير 2010)

جزاك كل خير وبارك الله بك


----------



## مشعلكو (1 مارس 2010)

عضو متميز جدا


----------



## محمدالسعيدعلى (1 مارس 2010)

*والله مش عارف اشكرك ازاي اخي ايمن
جزاك الله كل خير ورزقك ما تتمني وادخلك الفردوس الاعلي*​


----------



## ايس فنتورا (1 مارس 2010)

يا ريت الرفع على الميديا فاير 

اتمنى ذلك لان الميديا فاير يدعم الاستكما ل


----------



## hassananas (2 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله كل خيييييييييير
can you help as with 3D analysis please


----------



## ahmad84 (2 مارس 2010)

شكرا لك مهندس ايمن بارك الله فيك انا استفد جدا ارجو من الله ان يوفقك في عمل الخير وارجو منك ان نتواصل حاب اتعرف عليك انا زانا من كردستان وحاب تعرف ان كردستان مش دولة عربية يعني انت وصلت لخارج الوطن العربي ويارب العالمي وده ايملي ارجو ان يكون لك وقت لنتواصل [email protected]


----------



## omar11111 (2 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير وأسأل الله العظيم أن يعفو عنك و عن و والديك وادخلك الفردوس الاعلي
وهل ممكن اخي ترفع هذه الدروس العظيمة على موقع ميديا فاير ؟ لأن موقع (4shared) محجوب عندنا


----------



## mohy_y2003 (2 مارس 2010)

مشكور يا اخ ايمن - وجزاك الله خيراً وغفر لك ولوالديك


----------



## eng m.a.n (2 مارس 2010)

باررك الله جهودك الطيبه


----------



## عبدالقادر51 (3 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله يا بشمهندس


----------



## Eng.nisreen (3 مارس 2010)

ربي يزيدك من علمة,ويعلمك بما ينفعك وينفعك بما علمك
وربي يفتح عليك فتح مبين
البرنامج بجد مهم ورائع


----------



## qazz1977 (3 مارس 2010)

الله يبارك فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (4 مارس 2010)

مشكور علي الردود الجميلة


----------



## وائل ناجي (4 مارس 2010)

اخي الكريم مشكور جدا على جهودك ارجو اعادة رفع الدرس الرابع و الخامس و السادس لانها لا تعمل


----------



## ابو مريم البغدادي (4 مارس 2010)

مشكوور والله يوفقك لكل خير


----------



## eng_mosallam (4 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## alvdivua (4 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم باش مهندس 
لا زالت مشاركاتكم تزخر بالفائدة وتفيض بالمعرفة وتتكلل عنها خبرة تُذهب عنا قيود الدراسة التقليدية 
فلكم جزيل الشكر والتقدير ,,, 
ولكن اخوتكم في اليمن يلاقون الصعوبة في اخذ الروابط لأن الروابط في موقع 4shear وهذا الموقع في اليمن مغلق فلذا نرجوا من اساتذتنا ان يعيدوا رفع المشاركات على موقع mediafair ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## mrtaha (5 مارس 2010)

*جزاك الله خيراً*​


----------



## لهون لهونى (5 مارس 2010)

بارك الله بيك يا اخى ايمن اشكرك الف مرة


----------



## essam awad11 (6 مارس 2010)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## عبدالقادر51 (6 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا و جعله في ميزان حسناتك باذن الله


----------



## عبدالقادر51 (6 مارس 2010)

اللهم اغفر له وارحمه وارزقه النعم من حيث يحتسب ولا يحتسب ونسألك اللهم الا تحرمنا من عطائه اللهم اامين


----------



## عثمان عافة (6 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## لهون لهونى (6 مارس 2010)

اشكرك اخى ايمن بارك الله جميعنا


----------



## المهندس البار (7 مارس 2010)

مشكور يامهندس وياحبدا تشرح مبنى متكامل باستخدام البرنامج ولك جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## mohamed_said (7 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك واكثر من امثالك ....نحسبك على خير ولا نزكى على الله احد


----------



## samerr (8 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير يا باش مهندس واللسان حقيقة عاجز عن شكرك وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك وبارك الله فيك:77:


----------



## عربي فقط (9 مارس 2010)

رعاك الله و حفظك و وفقك لهذا الجهد الجميل و ادعو لك بكل خير يا من نفعت الغير


----------



## essam-elkady (10 مارس 2010)

مشكور و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## saidelsayedab (11 مارس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ibrahim90282 (11 مارس 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## علالي محمد الأمين (12 مارس 2010)

thank you


----------



## م.محمود القدرة (15 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم


----------



## the Poor 2 God (16 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله الخير فى الدنيا والاخرة


----------



## zizo7up (16 مارس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## يوسف القريوتي (16 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك أخي العزيز .... تتم القراءة:33:


----------



## محمدبسطويسي العبد (19 مارس 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## محمدبسطويسي العبد (19 مارس 2010)

okkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## saidjibril (19 مارس 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا و جعله في ميزان حسناتك باذن الله*​


----------



## parasismic (20 مارس 2010)

*جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك
*


----------



## أبو العز عادل (21 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خير حمل الدورة على موقع تحميل أخر


----------



## Zorro_1st (22 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## eng_badr505 (25 مارس 2010)

انا كنت عايز المستوى الاول


----------



## أبوبصير (25 مارس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على عملك اخ ايمن وفقك الله


----------



## engelsha3er2010 (25 مارس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا علي المجهود الرائع
لكن أرجو من حضرتك عند الرفع أن ترفع علي مواقع تدعم استكمال التحميل


----------



## etoboli (3 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم
الكراك لا يعمل ارجو اعادة رفعة
ارجو الرد


----------



## etoboli (3 أبريل 2010)

أخوانى تم تحميل وتركيب البرنامج بنجاك بس الكراك به مشكلة 
ارجو اعادة رفعه


----------



## engineer.medo43 (3 أبريل 2010)

*جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك*


----------



## usama_usama2003 (4 أبريل 2010)

رااااائع جدا 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## فرااس (13 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعل الله هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك يوم القيامة
ارجوا منكم اعطاء مثال على الستيل وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ماجد العراقي (13 أبريل 2010)

نسال الله العلي القدير ان يجعله في ميزان حسناتك ويوفقك لما تحب وترضى وشكرا جزيلا لك يا اخ ايمن


----------



## ماجد العراقي (15 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم اخ ايمن
ارجو شاكرا لك شرح كيفية تفعيل الكراك وبالصور 
مع تمنياتي لك بالموفقية والنجاح الدائم
م.ماجد العراقي


----------



## اوس الماسي (15 أبريل 2010)

الله يوفقك على هالمعلومات الرائعة وننتظر المزيد


----------



## اوس الماسي (15 أبريل 2010)

تسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسلم يا مبدع على هالابداع


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (19 أبريل 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا اخواني الاعزاء


----------



## محمودشمس (19 أبريل 2010)

مممتاز م - ايمن بارك الله فيك


----------



## ايهاب عيادة (19 أبريل 2010)

اشكرك مهندس ايمن
مجهود اكثر من رائع
جزاك اللة خيرا


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (21 أبريل 2010)

*جزاكم الله خيرا اخواني الاعزاء*​


----------



## misho2797 (26 مايو 2010)

بشكر ليك بجد مجهودك العظيم انا استغنيت اني اخد اي كورس تباعا لدروسك ربنا يجازيك خير عن كل تعب تعبته مع الشرح 

اخووك مهندس محمد


----------



## mustafa alsabbagh (28 مايو 2010)

شكرا لك بارك الله فيك


----------



## أبوالصقور (28 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
أنَ لساني يعجز عن التعبير عن شكري وتقديري لمجهودك الأكثر من رائع
"اللهم أعطه ما سالك ويسر له طريقة ووفقة الى ما تحب وترضى وبلغة السعادة في الدنيا والأخرة" أمنين يا رب العالمين


----------



## محمود محمد سعد (29 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ameen44 (30 مايو 2010)

الله يوفقك


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (14 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك م ايمن و جزاك كل الخير


----------



## م أحمد العلي (21 يونيو 2010)

مشكور أخوي أيمن والله لا يحرمك الأجر بأن الله 

وياليت الأخوان يفيدوننا كيفية عمل الكراك وشكراً جزيلا​


----------



## samerr (16 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم :اخوانى الاعزاء هذا موقع ممكن تنزيل كراك اى برنامج منه (ddlmenu.com)


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (19 يوليو 2010)

*جزاك الله كل خير*​


----------



## منتصر عوض (4 أغسطس 2010)

يا اخي بالله عليك لا اعلم كيفية وضع الكراك ارجو الرد يااخواني


----------



## gamer civil (4 أغسطس 2010)

مشكككككككككككككككككككككككككور كتيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير


----------



## احمد بنوان (8 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور اخي على هذا الجهد الكبير 
عندي مشكلة فبعد تنصيب البرنامج وتشغيله واختيار التفعيل بواسطة التلفون وتشغيل الكراك وكتابة report code في الكيجن وضغط زر الانتر فسوف يغلق برنامج الكيجن مباشرة بدون ظهور شيء؟؟
مع جزيل الشكر لجميع الاخوة


----------



## mu7ammed 3wad (30 أغسطس 2010)

كل رمضان وانت بالف خير م ايمن والله يدبمك لامتك العربية و الاسلامية مع الف الف شكر


----------



## م0مصطفي النجار (13 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا علي هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## خالد محمد مطر (18 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووور


----------



## عمر ثوابته (18 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## خالددفع الله (21 سبتمبر 2010)

مجهود رائع وطيب وكلمات الشكرلاتكفى لكن الله يتولى عنا حسن الجزاء


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (21 سبتمبر 2010)

خالددفع الله قال:


> مجهود رائع وطيب وكلمات الشكرلاتكفى لكن الله يتولى عنا حسن الجزاء





عمر ثوابته قال:


> بارك الله فيك





خالد محمد مطر قال:


> مشكوووووووووووووور





م0مصطفي النجار قال:


> شكرا علي هذا المجهود الرائع





mu7ammed 3wad قال:


> كل رمضان وانت بالف خير م ايمن والله يدبمك لامتك العربية و الاسلامية مع الف الف شكر




جزاكم الله خيرا اخواني الاعزاء وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (21 سبتمبر 2010)

ماجد العراقي قال:


> نسال الله العلي القدير ان يجعله في ميزان حسناتك ويوفقك لما تحب وترضى وشكرا جزيلا لك يا اخ ايمن





اوس الماسي قال:


> الله يوفقك على هالمعلومات الرائعة وننتظر المزيد





اوس الماسي قال:


> تسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسلم يا مبدع على هالابداع





محمودشمس قال:


> مممتاز م - ايمن بارك الله فيك





ايهاب عيادة قال:


> اشكرك مهندس ايمن
> مجهود اكثر من رائع
> جزاك اللة خيرا





misho2797 قال:


> بشكر ليك بجد مجهودك العظيم انا استغنيت اني اخد اي كورس تباعا لدروسك ربنا يجازيك خير عن كل تعب تعبته مع الشرح
> 
> اخووك مهندس محمد





mustafa alsabbagh قال:


> شكرا لك بارك الله فيك




بارك الله فيكم اخواني


----------



## russel-eng (21 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## tygo_m2 (21 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء استاذنا العزيز على هذه الهدية القيمة

واذا ممكن رفع الدروس على الميديا فاير mediafire حتى نتمكن من التحميل بارك الله فيكم

اذا ممكن يتبرع احد الاخوة باعادة الرفع على هذا الموقع 

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## احمدكركور (22 سبتمبر 2010)

لا تجعل الله أهون الناظرين إليك

​


----------



## Eng.karim Ragab (29 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك يا فندم
و جعله في ميزان حسناتك
شرح مميز جدا جدا يا بشمهندس أيمن
جزاك الله به خير ما يجزي به


----------



## محمود ابو شاكر (30 سبتمبر 2010)

الف شكر يا اخي الرائع والله لا اجد الكلمات التي تعبر عن اعجابي بك وباسلوبك في الشرح وجهدك المبذول ، فنحن حقا نفتخر بامثالك ،ونسال الله ان يوفقك ويبارك بك وان يجعلها في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## Ahmed_hassan0009 (20 أكتوبر 2010)

متشكر جدا ياباشمهندس أيمن,حقيقي برنامج prokon‏ ممتاز جدا في التصميم


----------



## معتز75 (20 أكتوبر 2010)

*جزاك الله كل خيييييييييير*​


----------



## Eng.M.Abdo (22 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## amer salim (24 أكتوبر 2010)

salam , i need help with the crack, would some one explan to me .i tied to work through the instruction of crack,but when i do enter nothing is showing,
thanks


----------



## khalidabbas (29 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (1 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (2 نوفمبر 2010)

khalidabbas قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا





amer salim قال:


> salam , i need help with the crack, would some one explan to me .i tied to work through the instruction of crack,but when i do enter nothing is showing,
> thanks





eng.m.abdo قال:


> بارك الله فيك





معتز75 قال:


> *جزاك الله كل خيييييييييير*​





ahmed_hassan0009 قال:


> متشكر جدا ياباشمهندس أيمن,حقيقي برنامج prokon‏ ممتاز جدا في التصميم





محمود ابو شاكر قال:


> الف شكر يا اخي الرائع والله لا اجد الكلمات التي تعبر عن اعجابي بك وباسلوبك في الشرح وجهدك المبذول ، فنحن حقا نفتخر بامثالك ،ونسال الله ان يوفقك ويبارك بك وان يجعلها في ميزان حسناتك





eng.karim ragab قال:


> بارك الله فيك يا فندم
> و جعله في ميزان حسناتك
> شرح مميز جدا جدا يا بشمهندس أيمن
> جزاك الله به خير ما يجزي به





جزاكم الله خيرا اخواني الاعزاء


----------



## nezarsoumaia (2 نوفمبر 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا و جعله في ميزان حسناتك باذن الله*​


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (7 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ارجو اعادة الرفع على الميديافاير لو امكن ذلك و شكرا جزيلا على كل شيء


----------



## ايمن حسين (13 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا 

ونفعكم بعلمكم 


ونفع بكم 

وجعل كل ذلك 


فى موازين حسناتكم


----------



## eng-hazemattar (17 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور ... الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## walid1963 (3 يناير 2011)

وفقك الله يا هندسة


----------



## akram74 (4 يناير 2011)

we need the crack please, thanks for your help


----------



## bboumediene (4 يناير 2011)

جازاك الله خيرا


----------



## ماجد الحسينى (5 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## Jamal (6 يناير 2011)

thanx


----------



## نبيل محمد احمد سال (6 يناير 2011)

كيف حالك م/ ايمن قنديل 
اريد اسطوانه كامله تعليم برنامج ايتاب وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## صقر الهندسه (15 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله الف خير .. م/ ايمن ..، وزادك علما

جاري التحميل ..مع خالص الود..


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (15 يناير 2011)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## حامد العجرودى (17 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (18 يناير 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## غادة4 (18 يناير 2011)

_جزاك الله خيرا و جعله في ميزان حسناتك باذن الله_​


----------



## ابا صلاح الدين (19 يناير 2011)

اكرمكم الله تعالي
اخي العزيز نفع الله بكم 
برجاء رفع الدرس الثامن والتاسع لانها لا تعمل وياريت علي الميديا فير
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (25 يناير 2011)

اسالكم صالح الدعاء ​ 
م / أيمن قنديل​


----------



## ايمن حسين (1 فبراير 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ايمن حسين (1 فبراير 2011)

تحديث رابط الدرس السادس


الدرس السادس : design_of_all_types_of_colum

> http://www.4shared.com/file/230065611/a693f782/6-design_of_all_types_of_colum.html <



مع خالص تحياتى وتقديرى للمهندس ايمن قنديل وفقه الله


----------



## mamaxwla (1 فبراير 2011)

*مشكور جدا يا بشمهندس ايمن وجزاك الله كل خير*​


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (6 فبراير 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا يا اخي وبارك الله فيك*​


----------



## Eng-khaled/BHIT (7 فبراير 2011)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك وفى امثالك


----------



## عفق (10 فبراير 2011)

الله يكرمك


----------



## sayedabdo (7 مارس 2011)

أخى أيمن جزاك الله خيرا 
ونفع الله بك الإسلام والمسلمين 
وأذكرك بقول الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم خير الناس أنفعهم للناس
متعك الله بالصحة والعافية ورزقك من حيث لا تحتسب


----------



## s.sakr (10 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيك يا بشمهندس ايمن وجزاك الله عنا كل خير وجعلك الله نافعا لامتك ورزقك علما واسعا تنتفع به وتنفع به غيرك


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (10 مارس 2011)

*جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك*


----------



## e\ahmd esmail (10 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خيراً اخي الكريم :84:... هذا البرنامج مرغوب جداً فالاردن حيث انه لا توجد دورات لتعليمه فاليمن ( مكان دراستي ) ..ان شاء الله سأفرغ وقتي لتعلمه


----------



## eng -abdo (14 مايو 2011)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررر يا باشمهندس ايمن وربنا يزيدك علم وجزاك الله خير


----------



## علوب سر (14 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا ياخي ..متعك بالصحة والعافية


----------



## عبدالقادر51 (17 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا و جعله في ميزان حسناتك باذن الله


----------



## asaad.sa (17 مايو 2011)

شكرا على جهودك وجزاك الله خيرا والى مزيد من العطاء


----------



## محمد عبدالعزيز مطح (5 يونيو 2011)

مشكور


----------



## emad alsalahi (5 يونيو 2011)

مشكورين والله ماقصرتوا جزاكم الله خير


----------



## ahmed_zozo2006 (14 يونيو 2011)

رائع دائما مهندس ايمن كما عهدناك
جزاااااااااااااااااك الله خيرا


----------



## ahmed_zozo2006 (14 يونيو 2011)

جاري التحميل


----------



## almograpy90 (20 يونيو 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور جدا جدا جدا


----------



## م. رضا الزيني (21 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## hamdytaha (10 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله كل خيييييييييير


----------



## شيرزاد محمد رشيد (12 أغسطس 2011)

God blessing all engineer who are upload learning of programs


----------



## المهندس ليبي (12 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم 
المهندس ايمن . كيف حالك ؟ 
اسمعنا عنك اخبار كويسة


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (12 أغسطس 2011)

الحمد لله انا بخير جزاكم الله خيرا علي السؤال


----------



## ramysilver2004 (13 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله فيك و جزاك الله خيرا على مجهودك


----------



## وليد السويدي (13 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله فيكــ


----------



## faltomalto (14 أغسطس 2011)

thankssssssss


----------



## ابو الايثار (3 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد*

لما تقدمه من مجهود طيب لزملائك المهندسين العرب والمسلمين ندعوا من الله ان يوفقك في دينك ودنياك . تحياتنا لك مهندس ايمن ..


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (5 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس طالب البلو (26 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا على ما قدمت من جهد مبارك وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## sami kahtan (26 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خير كيف يتم سحب الرسم الي الاتوكاد


----------



## اعجال (27 فبراير 2012)

يسلموا ياهندسة وانت فعلا متميزا في كل ماتقدمه وجزاك الله عنا كل خير وبتمنى لك التوفيق والتقدم ويارايت تنورنا بكل حاجة جديدة ومفيدة لنا وللاخوة بالمنتدى وشكرا


----------



## engabwhasan (29 فبراير 2012)

ربي يحفظك ويرحم والدينا و والديك


----------



## المهندس المبتكر ال (1 مارس 2012)

مشكور جدا وجعله الله فى ميزان حسانتك يارب العالمين


----------



## ovo (2 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله كل الخير اخي ايمن


----------



## مروه طارق (2 مارس 2012)

الف شكر
لكن الكيجن لا تعمل 
ارجو المساعده


----------



## MAHMOUD204 (3 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## KHALED EL-HAGRY (10 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله كل الخير وتقبل منك اعمالك 

اللهم اغفر لنا ولك ولكل المسلمين وزدنا علما وأرزقنا الحلال الطيب


----------



## عمر عبد السلام (17 أبريل 2012)

مشكوووووووور


----------



## البروفسيير محمود (7 مايو 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## jak88 (16 أغسطس 2012)

مشكور اخي الكريم و بارك الله فيك


----------



## abantood (16 أغسطس 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## anmarfallh (16 أغسطس 2012)

مشكوووور ياأستاذ ايمن محاضراتك سلسة واضحه .. شرحك الواضح والمبسط شجعني كثيرا على تعلم هذا البرنامج واتمنى ان يكون الكثير من هذه المحاضرات المبسطة والواضحه.. حتى تصل درجة الاحتراف ...
الله يحفظك ويحفظ عائلتك ولك الموفقية والنجاح .


----------



## السيد يوسف (16 أغسطس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعله فى ميزان حسنات وزادك علما وعلمك ما لم تكن تعلم


----------



## محمود علام (19 سبتمبر 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا
*


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (17 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ارجو الرفع على الميديافاير و شكرا للاخ ايمن قنديل على الشروحات القيمة و ادناه رابط امدونة الخاصة بالمهندس ايمن قنديل
civil eng ayman kandeel


----------



## فتحي حمو (17 ديسمبر 2012)

ارجو المساعدة من الاخوة لقد قمت بتزيل البرنامج لكني لم استطع عمل اكتف للبرنامج ارجو التوضيح


----------



## alimohammed_2005 (19 ديسمبر 2012)

Dear Gents,
In foundation design (isolate footing) why the area of steel shall more than (nominal) could we used area steel 
required only


----------



## hawkar1 (25 ديسمبر 2012)

​جزاك الله‌ خيرا


----------



## Dabozz Dillinger (5 يناير 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (24 مارس 2013)

شكرا جزيلا ارجو اعادة رفع كل المواد التعليمية الصادرة منك على اليوتيوب على القناة الخاصة بك لان القناة لا تحوي اغلب الشروحات التي طرحتها و تطرحها في المنتدى لغرض المشاهدة و الاطلاع عليها من اكثر المستفيدين من هذه الشروحات


----------



## ايهاب عيادة (24 مارس 2013)

اشكرك اخى الفاضلوارجو منك شرح طريقة الكراك حيث اننى حاولت استخدامة ولم انجحمع خالص تحيتى وشكرى


----------



## الفارس78 (25 مارس 2013)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك عنا خير الجزاء واثابك جنة الفردوس 
مجهود جبار وعمل عظيم


----------



## janyour (25 مارس 2013)

thank you


----------



## اطيار السنونو (30 مارس 2013)

يا ريت يا جماعة حد يقول لنا نعمل activate للبرنامج ازاي ....


----------



## م . الاء عطيه (1 أبريل 2013)

رائعه جدا وجزاك الله خير


----------



## ليث احمد نجار (10 نوفمبر 2013)

الله يجعل كل حياتك سعاده يا بش مهندس أيمن


----------



## محمد ش عبد القادر (10 نوفمبر 2013)

بارك الله بك وجعل ممن تعم الفائدة على يديه


----------



## saidgc (11 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا و جعله في ميزان حسناتك باذن الله ​


----------

